# Computer Murder



## Manxish (Jun 24, 2006)

This topic aims towards my quest which recently came to my mind.It may be an old thing or a new way to create excitement for those who enjoy destruction.
Here I mean about how to quicken the process of wearing or disintegration of processor.

Processor is probably the most active part of our computer yet it is so robust.

I'am looking for a software to destroy the processor.I want to know if stability testing softwares like Hot CPU Tester would surve the purpose.
Plz suggest other such software.I got lite edition of Hot cpu tester but its limitations severely hinders the purpose.


----------



## pop143 (Jun 24, 2006)

sure..u shud be a maniac. keep it up..! tell me when u finally succeed in destroying the chip...all the best...!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 24, 2006)

{Pun Intended}This is the software method

Switch on your computer.If you really want to kill the processor,then connect to the net and goto Yahoo! chat website.From there goto the Chatroom named "The Veerappan Processor Killing Chat Room".When you enter the chat Room,suddenly a dialog box will appear on your computer.It will say "Let me kill your processor.......You will get god's blessings if you click yes or if you click no,face my wrath!!!" (Your wish of killing ur Processor will be granted  if you click yes)

Another Method (Not Pun Intended)This is the hardware method

Open your cabinet and locate your victim(your processor).On top of it will be a heat sink.Remove it and start your computer.Press del to enter the BIOS and overclock your processor to the max..........see your results.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2006)

Overclock the CPU to limits and then Run Prime95 Torture Test for a few dayz and watch it burn!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2006)

But the best way is to remove it and keep it in the shelf


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't chat but now I'll do it.hee!!!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

So Manxish

Following my advice?


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 25, 2006)

why dont u detonate 1 Kg RDX


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

Hay geeky boy don't play pranks with me take it seriously.Tell me where is "The Veerappan Processor Killing Chat Room".I just singned in the yahoo messenger but it is a new thing for me.
I was expecting some geeky advices like editing the regeistry and then letting windows do the thing for me.
Plz tell me where to download fullversion of Hot CPU Tester Pro form which meight be illegal.

I cannot open the cabinet blow it out so plz don't advice me on that or make any visible damage to the processor.The whole idea started when I ran prime95 for few days and then frustration followed it.


----------



## mediator (Jun 25, 2006)

Put all the dust of ur house in ur cabinet.........bring in the solar rays....produce some greenhouse effect.......overclock ur pc......and play games like NFS most wanted! Satisfaction Guaranteed !!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

Manxish said:
			
		

> Hay geeky boy don't play pranks with me take it seriously.



Hey Manxish

Didn't I tell you in my first post to you that it was pun intended?

Anyway stick to the overclocking method--Open your cabinet,remove the processor heatsink,start the computer,goto the BIOS and overclock to the max,start windows and play games like doom 3 or FarCry and see it BURRRRRRRRN


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey guys plz give some link for tryout or full versions of:
Prime95 Torture Test
Hot CPU Tester Pro  etc....as I can't find it anywhere...Anyway after reading this me too has the intension to torture my PC...it would be a gr8 fun.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 25, 2006)

Take out the processor and dip it in a bucket of water. Instant death.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Manxish said:
			
		

> Hay geeky boy don't play pranks with me take it seriously.Tell me where is "The Veerappan Processor Killing Chat Room".I just singned in the yahoo messenger but it is a new thing for me.
> I was expecting some geeky advices like editing the regeistry and then letting windows do the thing for me.
> Plz tell me where to download fullversion of Hot CPU Tester Pro form which meight be illegal.
> 
> I cannot open the cabinet blow it out so plz don't advice me on that or make any visible damage to the processor.The whole idea started when I ran prime95 for few days and then frustration followed it.



wow how stupid can u get...locating the chat room...

u cant open the cabinet??? r u kidding... it is someone elses pC na? and u are getting naughty(or i should say homicidal) with it. what ever.. just dont become a serial killer...

dude software cant destroy hardware... unless u temper with the standerd setting of the hardware or there is a hardware faliure(like not stopping system on overheat). 

I REPEATE SOFTWARE CANNOT DESTROY HARDWARE...

do one of these
1. stick a matchstick in the processor fan(still system would stop on overheating)
2. reverse the polarity of the 12v and 5v rails
3. switch the input voltage of the smps from 240v to 110v and what it burn
4. write a bios mod to stress one/any bus of the processor and modify the vcore
5. remove the colloidal coils on the mobo.
6. put the system in horizontal and throw in handfull of iron filings/small nails
7. heck throw a cup of water or spit in it repitedly
8. put the processor in the microwave oven
9. use food packing foil to rap ram modules/pci cards and plug them in the mobo
10. Last of all, as i totaly dont respect YOU just because of your expression of killing my beloved friend the processor, bang ur head into the cpu till either one breaks(i sincerely hope then your head splits first)

go get urself a life..


----------



## godsownman (Jun 25, 2006)

Why would you want to do so , just curious! Sorry I dont know any methods


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 25, 2006)

How old are you exactly?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 25, 2006)

BTW, Dipping a proccy in a bucket of water won't do a thing to it, on the other hand, dipping the CPU in a bucket of water while it's still running....


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2006)

Which processor do u have??
The best way to kill it would be overclocking.....beyond limits..and then stress it for a few hours...


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

My processor is P4 2.4 533MHz and mobo is D865GBF.I guess here is the 
problem I cannot overclock.

I said before I cannot open the cabinet by that I mean if I make any visible damage to the processor I won't be able to get a new processor and mobo and I will be blamed for destroying my personal computer.

You can easily guess why I want to destroy my processor and mobo.

I request if any computer hardware engineer specialising in processor and mobo to please look into my desperate condition.Plz


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2006)

is it because ur dad wont sponsor u 1 till the 1 u r using just STOPS ..... well i would suggest if u break 1 pin of the processor (no 1 would realize 1 in so many) and as far as mother board is concerned just inter-change the the SMPS power connectors to ur board ..... i think that ought to do the trick ..... but still the overclocking method is best for fcuking an intel processor


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> just inter-change the the SMPS power connectors to ur board ....



If I break any pin the dealer is my relative and smart enough to find it and what will happen if he tells it to dad.Plz understand what my condition would be then.

But how to do about that smps thing.


----------



## anispace (Jun 25, 2006)

Or u could use Speedfan 4.28 and set fan speeds to 0RPM and run some CPU intensive app for a few hours.


----------



## casanova (Jun 25, 2006)

Switching the SMPS from 240v to 110v wud only burn the SMPS and not the mobo or processor.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

You....*beep* atleast give me ur damn system.
I ll treat you with a vada-pav.Bill is on me..for sure.
My configuration is 700MHz Celeron ....and U trying to destroy 2.4Ghz processor!!
Do one thing mail me at indian.samosa@gmail.com  and we can exchange our pc's and then U can do whatever with mine pc..i wont care ...but give me urs


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2006)

Falsh the BIOS with the wong updateds!!!I don't think it will ever start....


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2006)

well the last time i saw a smps has 2 connectors going to the motherboard and if i am not wrong we normally connect the 2 black wires (both connectors have a black wire) together, just connect them the other way round.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 25, 2006)

Do this nd ur mobo would say good by..
Turn on the PC nd touch the mobo's circuits with a screw driver tip. U can performs a smart firework in ur PC. Now open the other side of the cab nd touch the tip on the back side of the proc pins....bang..bang..bang....
Now close the thing nd screw it as before nd say...
DAD..my PC is not workinggg..maybe its time to get another...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 25, 2006)

DUDE. How many times have i gotta say this?

YOU CANNOT MAKE SOFTWARE DESTROY HARDWARE!!!

get this into ur head


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 25, 2006)

Or spill some salt water into the mobo as salt water is a very good conductor the result would be tremendous nd wipe the salt(yeah with a damp cloth) after the fire is out(dun forget to disconnect the power when wiping)..Now show ur dealer that ur mobo is suffering from sunburn....nd newer system is equiped to withstand sunburns...(()))(())


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 25, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> Take processor out and give 220v to it directly (to the pins of your choice). Then put it back, and behave like you dont know anything



dude just 5v is enough to burn its ass.. a cpu runs at low voltages like 1.4v n stuff.


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

I appreciate all of your suggestions and especially to indian samosa for his treat and the proposal for exchanging each others computer.I'am sorry indian samosa because I cannot exchange only the processor and mobo as I wont use a system which is piece of history of computer.

I suspect if the bios would allow me to pass 5v to the processor and mobo.Plz Rollercoaster tell me how will I do it,which options I have to chose in the bios and also where.

Hello anispace your advice (to use Speedfan 4.28 and set fan speeds to 0RPM and run some CPU intensive app for a few hours) conflicts with with that of Rollercoaster's.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

I got one more idea.....how to screw up the system...
take a huge utensil or some kinda pan...fill it with hot water and then place ur cabinet in it and cover all this with some plastic.What is going to happen is water will evaporate and it will condense on various parts of the mobo and connections.
then u take ur pc out and plug it ON...Instant fireworks!!!
next day all that water would have evaporated again so the hardware guy wont come to know what the *beep* happened


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

This will also destroy other parts and not just processor and mobo.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

How will anyone come to know if u opened up ur system??Is there any label or sticker on the cabinet edge saying warranty void if opened??

Then U will have to personally remove the mobo and proc and do nasty things to them as my fellow brethren above has mentioned...and then put it back


----------



## pop143 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just keep a gm of "Krypton" inside ure cpu. open after a day..u will get fried chips..........!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

Indeed there is a sticker.If I remove it then the warranty gets void.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

OK..what u do u know.....go for a bios firmware upgrade and purposely screw it up.Wham...u have a unusable mobo...Problem one solved.
For the proc................at present mere bheje mein kuch nahi aa raha hai...perhaps a sound sleep might put some good thoughts in it.


----------



## Manxish (Jun 25, 2006)

There is even a bios recovery file at intel's download centre.Now even a wrong firmware upgrade will not make mobo unusable.


----------



## godsownman (Jun 25, 2006)

How old is your PC. From what I understand , you haven't even torn the warranty sticker. So your PC is under 2-3 years.

The config is 2.4 . Fairly decent.

Now, you want to FRY the motherboard, processor and claim the warranty( if its still valid). Thats cool 


Please do reply.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

Phir tere ko to bhagwan hi bachaa sakta hai...!!


----------



## janitha (Jun 25, 2006)

I know most of us are excentric more or less, some way or other but never thought totally insane questions like this will get such tremendous response in a forum like this.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2006)

sticker ko thoda pyaar se utar such that it does not tear cpu ko khol power polarity badal de .... abhi tu apna pc udane wala hai toh yeh topic chalu rakh otherwise ....... tera address de hum mein se koi will come and try to fix the problem


----------



## mediator (Jun 26, 2006)

MAn u didnt try mine? Neway a better one........Put all the cockroaches from ur kitchen in ur cabinet. They will do the task for u. Neways if they dont.....their dead bodies will!
Count on me!


----------



## Manxish (Jun 26, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> sticker ko thoda pyaar se utar such that it does not tear cpu ko khol power polarity badal de .... abhi tu apna pc udane wala hai toh yeh topic chalu rakh otherwise ....... tera address de hum mein se koi will come and try to fix the problem



sticker ko chune ki koshis jarurr karunga but power polarity ko badalno aasan kaisa hoga purnaviram.

Anybody in Kolkata Plz contact me.


----------



## techmax (Jun 26, 2006)

your cabinet must have got ventilation holes
buy medical syringe from the market fill it with water thru the vent aim to the mobo and shoot 2 3 shots boot up and ur pc will definately give up

no opening of cab required
no software
just pure water


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 26, 2006)

Manxish said:
			
		

> I suspect if the bios would allow me to pass 5v to the processor and mobo.Plz Rollercoaster tell me how will I do it,which options I have to chose in the bios and also where.



again the same stupid thinking.... dude if u r changing settings inside the bios u r still at software level and software is never designed(teh hardware does not allow) to do functions that would be harmfull to the hardware.

what i ment was to write a bios firmware program your self(which i am ready to bet my life on that u cant do)

if u have sticker problem... remove the mobo with the processor and ram still on it and put the whole think inside a microwave and cook until smokey inside.(dont just stop on the sparks).

and someone had a brilliant idea of shorting stuff using a screw driver(though i dont think that u can burn the processor by that). but u can short the processor whileit is still plugged in on the mobo by removing the backside cover of the processor under the mobo(the back side). here u will see pins of the socket. and apply 220v here...but remember to  disconnect the mobo from everything or if it is still running/plugged in then u will burn everything from the PSU to the FDD


----------



## Manxish (Jun 26, 2006)

Things are really getting complicated,I don't know if I will be able to remove the processor thats becouse I have never touched a processor.If you find a bios firmware program then plz tell.
I also want to know how to apply 220v.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 26, 2006)

I changed my mind.........ur processor is fine and ur mobo also....all u have to do is get a new graphics card and a GBs of ram..and ur pc will as good as new...


----------



## Manxish (Jun 26, 2006)

My computer has taken a hi,something happens when it boots now.
It beeps twice and the green light of the hdd is on.I don't remember what are the meaning of these beep codes.

I already have Xfx 6200 256MB Agp.I want to go for AMD64.

I really need some hell Plz contact me at Manxishatindiatimesdotcom(M is capital).
Urgent:the nearest webworld is located at Kankurgachi(opposite Tanishq Jewellers).If possible can we meet there?


----------

